
Hire a former SoundClouder - FHMS
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/1ZP8FNlL0a-SvSpZFflxOj2LioK66lmB3S095A5FmOjg/htmlview?sle=true#
======
kfk
OK, completely out of topic, but it's interesting to notice how broadly they
use the term "data science". This goes to confirm my thinking that data
science is becoming more and more an "all around data". The various facets of
data science I am seeing in this spreadsheet:

\- BI \- Data visualization \- Data engineers \- Statistician \- Warehouse \-
SQL \- Python-fu \- Marketing

I look at it and I think it's a great prove that data science is not only phd
territory, there are so many ways to bring value to the field.

~~~
nerdponx
I welcome the breadth. Data science is science with data, right? What could be
more broad? If anything, it will be nice to break the association somewhat
between data science and AI hype.

~~~
FHMS
I also think thats justified. A newer, and more specific term I particularly
like is "Machine Learning Engineer", which will probably soon be recoined to
"AI Engineer". We (www.datarevenue.com) basically have to use "AI" now to make
it clear what we do. Something that would have made me feel awkward just 3
months ago.

~~~
nerdponx
Do you see a substantive difference between AI and ML? "Machine learning" to
me is pretty cut and dry, in that anytime something is automated we are
employing machine learning, literally teaching a machine to do something.
"Artificial intelligence" I have a hard time defining, because I don't have a
good definition for "intelligence".

~~~
FHMS
Behind AI I would always expect at least Deep Learning. Machine Learning I use
for everything that _learns it 's own decision boundaries_. When it's humans
teaching a machine, I'd call it simply automation or expert-system. Although a
lot of "teaching" still goes into feature engineering ...

------
ILIKEPONIES
One of the founders of Underdog.io
([https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)) here. Almost goes without saying,
but we'd be happy to help any SoundClouders looking for something in NYC or SF
(our two main markets). We work with ~350 of the best tech companies in those
locations.

[https://underdog.io/candidates/apply](https://underdog.io/candidates/apply)

It takes 60 seconds to apply and we can get you fast-tracked to an upcoming
batch. Can also email us with questions -- support[at]underdog[dot]io.

------
emeraldd
Two questions ... 1\. This is a somewhat odd spreadsheet to find semi-randomly
posted to HN. Can anyone speak to its provenance?

2\. Is something, not so public, going on at Sound Cloud or is this just
normal turn over for a company of there size?

~~~
falinebambi
Hey there, this spreadsheet was made by SoundCloud employees of the Berlin
office who are now looking for work. We are just helping to share it and hoped
the HN community could help. Any companies hiring please post -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr77...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr778TmdE52c1etHEBr-3FrIHQU/edit#gid=0)

~~~
emeraldd
And that answers the big question running around in my head. Thanks !

------
georgecalm
The top of the spreadsheet says, "For companies currently hiring, please add
your details to the second tab", but I'm seeing the spreadsheet in readme-only
mode. Can the creator of this spreadsheet comment on how companies can edit
it, please (or whether it's permanently locked now)?

~~~
pkaeding
The editable link is:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZP8FNlL0a-SvSpZFflxO...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZP8FNlL0a-SvSpZFflxOj2LioK66lmB3S095A5FmOjg)

------
Jdam
As I'm living in Berlin, where most of the layoff is happening, and knowing
that SoundCloud is known for good talent, I'm wondering what impact that will
have on the job market here. I track the amount of weekly recruiter requests
on LinkedIn&such, curious if this will have an impact on this.

~~~
mintplant
I was of the impression that the situation was the reverse: the Berlin office
was spaired while the San Francisco, London, and New York offices were
entirely laid off.

~~~
Jdam
As far as I've heard, the Berlin office headcount will be reduced by 140.

~~~
mintplant
Ouch.

------
tnbeatty
Definitely a shame - we're big fans of SoundCloud at Iris.

Please add IrisVR to the list. We're building AR / VR collaboration tools for
3D design pros, so lots of interesting challenges here for the right designers
and engineers.

We're hiring a DevOps engineer (kubernetes, google, terraform, golang) and a
Software Engineer for our desktop app (web/cloud technologies, electron,
javascript, node) and would love to talk with anyone in NYC or Boston.

------
Terretta
If anyone is looking to maintain an entire team (especially in the areas
listed in my profile, but any good dev+cloud team actually), I will hire you
as an entire team.

Unfortunately, not many names on this list in NYC which is where we'd prefer,
but I can also do L.A., Phoenix/Tempe/Chandler, S.F., San Diego, Charlotte, or
other options.

Of course, happy to hire individuals as well.

My username at gmail.

------
gangstertim1
Please add Squarespace! We're hiring all kinds of technical and non-technical
talent in NYC and we're working on building a more beautiful web. Interested
parties can reach out directly to our lead tech recruiter Kelly Jeanes
(kjeanes@squarespace.com) or apply here:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Here's all of your columns: Company: Squarespace

Role: Creative Developer / SRE Manager / Android Eng / Frontend Eng / Product
Backend Eng / Analytics Eng / App Infrastructure Eng / Data Pipelines Eng /
Core Services Eng / Security Eng / SRE Eng / Recruiters / PMs / Designers

Location: NYC

Remote: No

All job listings: [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Contact Kelly (kjeanes@squarespace.com)

------
wc-
Copying my post from the who's hiring thread to here. Always been a fan of SC
and clearly there were a ton of talented people working there. If you are
anywhere along the spectrum of data scientist to data engineer and interested
in python and go, shoot me an email.

Short term contract-based jobs are available if you are just looking for
something to generate a little income while you explore the market.

Job posting:

Exigent Capital | Chicago | Data Scientists, Data Engineers | Full-time,
Contract, Part-time | Onsite or Remote

Market Making / HFT group focused on cryptocurrency exchanges. Looking for
quant / data scientists to find new edges in the market and talented Go/Python
engineers to expand the trading platform.

Contact wes+hnsc ||at|| exigentcapital.com

------
_kyran
If anyone from SoundCloud is passionate about podcasts get in touch at hello
at zencast dot fm ([https://zencast.fm](https://zencast.fm))

I'm currently in Berlin if anyone would like to grab coffee.

------
strife25
You can add Sprout Social in Chicago to this list (assuming OP has write
access).

Sprout Social | Chicago | ONSITE | [https://sproutsocial.com/careers/open-
positions](https://sproutsocial.com/careers/open-positions)

We are hiring people in all engineering and product roles. We are looking for
Python engineers, React.js engineers, SREs, QA, Mobile (iOS, Android, and
React Native), etc.

Also, if you would like to add our resident recruitment lead to the list on
the "recruiters" tab, here is their contact info (and info for the columns in
the sheet):

Amy Wolcott | amy@sproutsocial.com | Sprout Social | Talent Lead

------
DustinOfDenver
Wow... based on this list - Companies might consider hiring in
Denver/Boulder... because SF looks like a mad house.

------
tty7
[http://www.avclub.com/article/soundcloud-has-laid-40-its-
emp...](http://www.avclub.com/article/soundcloud-has-laid-40-its-
employees-257793)

~~~
rhizome
Forgive my naivete, but _what happened to AV Club_?

~~~
saghm
Do you mean that you wouldn't expect them to write an article about this? The
"A" in "AV" does stand for audio

~~~
rhizome
Newswire business stories aggregated from Bloomberg are not that.

------
markivraknatap
Adobe Ad Cloud is hiring !

Want to help us build the best data engineering platform in the industry that
handles billions of ad events every day including a vast distributed system
that makes 250,000+ decisions per second ? Join us build the first end-to-end
platform for managing advertising across traditional TV and digital formats,
simplifying what has been a complex and fragmented process for the world's
biggest brands. We're hiring for senior & lead dev and qe roles

[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/Emeryville/Lead-
Software-Engineer_52914)

[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienc...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienced/job/Emeryville/Sr-Developer_48813)

[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/Emeryville/Senior-
Software-Engineer--Test-Engineering_52900)

------
__monadic
Hi, alexis richardson here from weaveworks. We have a berlin office and would
love to hire people who want to work in our main areas. See
[https://www.weave.works/company/hiring/](https://www.weave.works/company/hiring/)

------
taekyunTTD
Very sorry to hear about the news SoundClouders. I was an avid user and loved
the site, especially how you could comment on specific parts of the songs.

We've got a bunch of engineering positions (everything from entry level to Sr
level) at The Trade Desk in a variety of different locations such as London,
Sydney, San Francisco, New York, Boulder, San Jose, Aliso Viejo, Ventura and
Bellevue.

Here's a list of our open jobs: [https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

Please feel free to email me directly as well if you'd just like to hear more.
taek.yun@thetradedesk.com

------
md224
Context? Were there layoffs at SC?

~~~
indosauros
Discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14711461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14711461)

------
foklepoint
If anyone on this list is interested in working at Reddit, we're hiring a ton
of people in Engineering and other departments in SF! Check out our jobs page:
[https://about.reddit.com/careers/#jobs-16253](https://about.reddit.com/careers/#jobs-16253)

If anything seems interesting, you can email me at saurabh.sharma at
reddit.com

From an engineer's perspective, it's a wonderful opportunity to be part of a
company that's only now building out most of their tech stack. We get quite a
lot of traffic and it's very interesting to work at this scale.

------
adamstober
We'll triage at [http://www.layoff-aid.com](http://www.layoff-aid.com)
starting with SF, where we launched last week.

We've been building a solid list of hiring companies for several months
already. Our mission is to help people affected by layoffs and we're now ready
with a network of local companies specifically hiring SF tech talent affected
by layoffs.

May expand to NYC pretty soon given demand. NYC/SF/Boston Hiring companies can
sign up now to get people from the next SoundCloud, Etsy, Twitter, etc

------
jaxelsson
If anyone is interested in the future of Network Automation and Orchestration,
Itential is a start up in Atlanta looking to make big waves. Check us out.
[http://www.itential.com/careers/](http://www.itential.com/careers/)

------
nunez
If any of you on that list are interested in hacking on docker,
kubernetes/docker swarm, aws/azure/google cloud or infrastructure provisioning
tools (terraform, cloudformation, cm tools like chef and puppet) and making
scalable and testable infrastructure a reality at really large companies,
email me at carlos@contino.io.

I've been working with some amazing folks on some really interesting projects,
and we have clients all over the world. We are located in NYC, London and
Melbourne but hire from anywhere (I live in Dallas.)

------
Fzzr
Interesting, was this set up by someone from soundcloud or independently?

~~~
manojlds
Does it matter?

~~~
Fzzr
Yes. If it was set up from outside it has the feel of imposing a job hunting
strategy on people without their involvement.

~~~
robbomacrae
Given the skill summary of each employee I'm guessing this is an insider
effort. And kudos to them! This is a great way to turn a sad situation into a
springboard for new opportunities. Would love to see it repeated in the
future.

Also what would be the benefit to a head hunter in sharing this data?

~~~
Fzzr
That's a fair guess. It was more a "maybe some of them want time off without
getting above average interview offer spam". Overall I think it's a good thing
too.

------
FHMS
Hi, Markus, Founder of DataRevenue here - we can't open the original sheet for
editing as that would put the employees data at risk. So here's another sheet
for companies to post and edit directly -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr77...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr778TmdE52c1etHEBr-3FrIHQU/edit#gid=0)

------
MattHeard
The spreadsheet columns are not matching the right companies.

For example, the link for Modomoto points to jobs at Oberlo. The link for
Modomoto jobs is under Zalando.

~~~
josegonzalez
Yeah, had to go in and fix the entry I put up yesterday for SeatGeek. We're
hiring, NYC, CPH, Portland and Remote!
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs](http://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
jobso4me
If any Back-end and Mobile engineers from SoundCloud is looking to make a
transition into healthcare. do get in touch jobs[at]outcomes4me[dot]com or
visit this landing page outcomes4me.com to see our open positions.

Short term contract-based jobs can also be arranged if you are just looking
for something to generate a little income while you explore the market.

------
philo_employee
We're building out the future of TV at Philo in SF. There are lots of hard/fun
engineering challenges to take on all across the stack. We're hiring core
engineering members who will get to launch our product into the market and
grow our user base by an order of magnitude.

If you're curious to learn more please reach out to me at maxg at (company
name) dot com

------
microtherion
Seeing so many presumably youngish and modern companies listed, I was struck
by how many of them offered no remote work. Is remote work an idea whose time
still hasn't come yet for many companies, or is it actually declining ?
(Yahoo! was one of the companies listed, and they famously abolished remote
work some years ago)

------
davidmckayv
CTO of PolicyGenius (NYC) here. We'd love to have former SoundClouders come
join. Not just for engineering, we have a bunch of openings across the
business. You can also email recruiting@policygenius.com.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius)

------
akashizzle
Please add Gigster to the list of companies hiring (www.gigster.com). We're
hiring for Sales, Customer Success, Engineering, Product and Ops. Open roles
are here - [https://jobs.lever.co/gigster](https://jobs.lever.co/gigster).

Roles are in SF and in some cases remote.

------
joshrotenberg
Capital One is hiring for all kinds of roles in SF, New York, McLean and
Richmond, VA, and other places as well:
[http://rolp.co/oZ3Nb](http://rolp.co/oZ3Nb) and/or you can email me with
questions at josh.rotenberg at capitalone.com

------
mrs233
CB Insights is hiring across the board in Engineering, Marketing, BD, Research
and more in the NYC office:
[https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs) or you can
email me directly at: mchang at cbinsights.com

------
lamberciak
A bit late to the party, but does anyone now how to add a company to this
excel sheet with their former employees seeking new jobs?

------
The_Sponge
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte, LA | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://creditkarma.com/careers](https://creditkarma.com/careers)

If you're a scala engineer in sf who knows finagle, we're hiring. Plus, pretty
much everything else.

------
dna_polymerase
Sad for Berlin.

But what great times we live in actually, a community caring for people they
don't even know.

------
DROSA
You can ADD LADDERS in NYC to the list of willing to hire! Javascript React
front end Java/Clojure backend! also looking Technical Product Manager and
account managers

I am INTERNAL technical recruiter please feel free to reach out
Drosa@theladders.com

Douglas Rosa 646-307-7522

------
maltelandwehr
We (Searchmetrics,
[http://www.searchmetrics.com/](http://www.searchmetrics.com/) ) are happy to
hire Data Scientists, Frontend Developers, and Backend Developers in Berlin
:-)

------
sramanan
Please add MakerSights, Inc to the list of companies hiring.
([https://www.makersights.com](https://www.makersights.com))

\- Hiring engineering, UI/product design (in SF, will consider remote).

------
seertaak
C++ devs - zenAud.io GmbH wants to meet you. We make the world's first AU/VST
hosting and MIDI capable _sequenced_ live looper.

[https://zenAud.io](https://zenAud.io)

jobs@zenAud.io

------
steeve
Can you add Zenly please?

We work with Go, Go Mobile, C++, gRPC, Maps, UE4/Unity/Vulkan, distributed
systems, low level systems development, Spark, iOS, Android.

We're located in Paris, France.

Reach out to me directly at steeve at zen dot ly.

------
alexellisuk
Most of these people are listed as still working at SoundCloud - what is the
"explain it like I'm five" about this document? Did all of the employees just
get laid off and I missed that news?

~~~
DiNovi
looks like ELI5'd it to yourself haha

~~~
alexellisuk
lol.. yeah

------
anotherhue
Jet.com are hiring in Dublin for all you Berliners

[https://jet.com/careers/locations/dublin](https://jet.com/careers/locations/dublin)

------
edmack
Please add to the list of companies hiring :)

SketchDeck, Full stack engineer, Sunnyvale California, No remote, Join our
little dev team to grow our design marketplace - happy to talk:
david@sketchdeck.com

------
jeffmanu
Is there a way to add my company to the list of recruiters or export it as a
.xls/.csv.

GrowingStartup.com would love to work with some of these people. I'm glad to
see how supportive everyone is.

------
ArlenBales
Do the people listed know that their email addresses, possibly personal, are
listed on a public spreadsheet with massive visibility?

~~~
FHMS
Yes, the list was built by SoundClouders asked to share. Everyone on the list
added themselves to it.

------
rdslw
BTW what are notice periods for Berlin and London based SoundClouders?

For SF it's 2 weeks I assume?

~~~
lis
Based on the contracts I've seen in Germany the notice period is usually
around 3-6 months, though the mandatory periods are a lot shorter (~4 weeks if
you have been with the company for at least 6 months, up to 7 months if you
have been with the company for a long time). IANAL and I don't know the
SoundCloud contracts.

------
acobster
Wow, I had no idea Phil Collins worked for SoundCloud! :D

------
knowaveragejoe
What a shame, SoundCloud is/was a great service.

------
retox
Gib job.

------
robbomacrae
You can add SoundHound (the confusingly similarly named and colored startup
with not unrelated lines of work) to the list of companies willing to hire!

I'll copy paste my usual Who's Hiring message here:

SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLP only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers) I'm an NLU /
Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung, KP
and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI"
Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech
recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding. We've had a
lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting
projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0) If you
have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me: rob at
(company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please no agents!

~~~
falinebambi
Hey Robbo, thanks for the post we've created another spreadsheet so companies
post directly -
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr77...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JDx5acZPvdmmSeMyEr778TmdE52c1etHEBr-3FrIHQU/edit#gid=0)

------
markovp
You recently wrote: > It is hard to determine which is needed more, as a home
has costs, loosing a job leads usually loosing a home.

It sucks to lose a job. These folks lost their jobs suddenly, and without
having done anything wrong.

Simultaneously, the industry struggles to find qualified talent. Somebody put
two and two together, and realized there's a quick, easy, and inexpensive way
to slightly help reduce the pain of a layoff.

I'm sure these folks would've found jobs anyway, but this might help a few
find it faster.

Frankly, I find it very disturbing that you understand the pain of job loss,
but mock people who are reducing the pain. It says a lot about you; but those
people are good people. Better than you'll ever be.

~~~
dang
It looks like you've created several accounts to post this kind of personal
attack today. Would you please not do that here?

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14720640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14720640)
and marked it off-topic.

------
carlsverre
MemSQL here! We have open positions for a number of roles! You can see the
full list here: [http://www.memsql.com/jobs/](http://www.memsql.com/jobs/)

Some highlights from the list:

* Javascript engineers who want to work on React.js based single page browser applications. We are pushing the boundaries with what you can do in the browser. From running the entire binary protocol on the client to rendering an amazing user experience, everyone is able to find something they love to do at MemSQL.

* SRE's with experience with both cloud and on-premise - come work with a team of experienced SRE's managing infrastructure spanning multiple international locations.

* Software engineers with a focus on systems - MemSQL delivers a advanced, enterprise ready database to customers worldwide. Come work on hard problems like code-generation, query optimization, vectorized execution, and more.

Please add MemSQL to the list, and for people who want to learn more feel free
to email me directly or apply on our website. carl at (company name) dot com.
I will respond to all direct (non-agent) communication.

------
bitL
I am pretty sure all ex-soundclouders are going to be super happy when low-
ball offers start coming to them. They should consider their next job a
temporary one and immediately start searching for another, better one...

EDIT: for downvoters, you probably never worked for Berlin startups, right?

~~~
expertentipp
To get a job in Berlin one has to answer itself an important and fundamental
question "what's the lowest salary you can accept?" (it gets lower as one
becomes more desperate so it's worth to play ontime, the rent will not become
any cheaper, and the monthly health insurance contributions - oh boy).

------
kodfodrasz
I may have lost current trends, but this is very disturbing to me.

Putting up this data together is very disturbing and to be honest somewhat
desperate in my eyes. Cannot these guys find jobs themselves, they must be
sold in a bundle, or what is the idea behind?

I believe the startup bubble is starting to slowly drain, and we'll see more
and more of this.

~~~
kevan
The reason I usually hear: Good engineers almost always have jobs and usually
aren't looking to change. When large layoff events happen good and bad
engineers lose their jobs. This gives other companies an opportunity to
recruit better talent with less effort than usual and, if they're really
lucky, recruit entire teams that have worked together before.

~~~
richardknop
One concern with that would be that good engineers would usually see this on
the horizon and leave for better / more prospective jobs in advance. So those
who stayed until mass layoffs might not be the top talent that used to work at
the company before when it was doing better.

I am not sure it applies in this case as this was quite sudden and we don't
have enough visibility to see how many red flags were there few months / a
year ago. In this case it seems to have been so sudden that lots of great
people have been caught off guard.

~~~
bogomipz
There are actual a host of real life circumstances such as family, babies,
health etc. that might prevent or make it difficult for someone to conduct a
preemptive job search or job change.

~~~
richardknop
Yes I think this is actually a big factor I had not thought about.

People with families, children, mortgages etc might be more prone to staying
and hoping for the ship to be righted rather than preemptively moving.

------
JSavage-Toptal
Take a moment to check out Toptal opportunities!
[https://www.toptal.com/careers](https://www.toptal.com/careers) We're a 100%
remote company that allows people to work from anywhere in the world. Our
people make up the top 3% of freelance talent. The people at Toptal are truly
some of the smartest, most interesting people you will come across in your
career. We currently have a number of open Core Team roles in addition to
freelance opportunities: Client Experience Roles, Back-end Developer, Content
Strategist, Sales Recruiter, Client Partner, Engineering Manager, Desktop
Developer, Front-end Developer

~~~
treve
I didn't make the 3% cut, and had a pretty awful experience going through the
interview process at Toptal. I was given a Euler-project type of problem that
I had to live-code under a (I believe) 20 or 30 minutes. After I didn't
succeed the interviewer basically hung up on the Skype call, and I wasn't
really given any further feedback after soliciting it, other than 'you're
allowed to try again after 30 days'. The whole thing seemed a bit ridiculous,
as they approached me specifically for my (10+ years) PHP experience. I was
told there was a lot of demand for it by their customers.

The Euler problem seemed to have a pretty low bearing on what most PHP
programmers would do, so it all seemed super unfair. Had the challenge been
anything related to API's, architecture or scalability I'm sure I would have
passed. But doing math related to primes simply is not something that I
practically ever need in my work so I was fairly dusty.

I would absolutely not recommend interviewing with them. Prepare to be
disrespected unless you tick their specific boxes unrelated to the work you'll
actually be doing.

